# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  LNA acclre sa croissance et revisite le mtier de Socit de Services et Distribution Informatique

## Mejdi20

*LNA acclre sa croissance et revisite le mtier de Socit de Services et Distribution Informatique*


*Priorit  la veille technologique et  la recherche de nouvelles solutions et applications
Accent sur le service avec un interlocuteur unique pouvant grer un projet dans son intgralit
Elargissement de la couverture en France et  linternational pour mieux accompagner ses clients
Proccupation constante de lenvironnement et des pratiques responsables et sociales*

Boulogne-Billancourt, le 8 mars 2010, LNA, Large Network Administration, Socit franaise de Service et Distribution Informatique (SSDI) revisite le mtier par son positionnement novateur et engag.

LNA accompagne, depuis 1995, les entreprises prives et publiques dans leurs projets informatiques et de systmes dinformation. Grce  un modle prouv de distribution de produits, par ses activits de services (dploiement, maintenance, dlgation de comptences, audit, location, infogrance ), par son exprience reconnue dans lintgration des systmes et par sa dmarche responsable et citoyenne, LNA apporte une matrise globale et une vritable valeur ajoute  chacune de ses prestations permettant ainsi de rpondre aux attentes de ses clients avec la plus grande fiabilit.

LNA nest pas quun simple distributeur de produits et dinfrastructures informatiques, cest un partenaire proactif qui accompagne ses clients dans la recherche de solutions personnalises, innovantes, compltes, responsables et prennes.
Pour parvenir  ce positionnement ambitieux rpondant aux besoins des entreprises prives et publiques clientes LNA a, sous limpulsion de son Prsident Thierry Martin, men une politique volontaire mettant laccent sur :

La veille technologique, notamment aux Etats-Unis, grce  sa filiale  Dallas, avec la recherche continue et constante de nouvelles applications et offres compltes en privilgiant les solutions plus respectueuses de lenvironnement, rduisant la consommation nergtique et lempreinte environnementale des TIC,
La mise en place dune organisation plaant le service et le conseil personnalis au coeur du dispositif en proposant  chaque client un interlocuteur unique pouvant grer un projet dans sons intgralit,
Un accompagnement des clients sur tout le territoire et  ltranger avec une couverture gographique tendue avec des relais dans 7 grandes villes franaises et dans 18 pays  ltranger,
Une dmarche engage avec la mise en place dun systme de management environnemental et social pour ses activits, produits et services pour devenir ainsi un acteur exemplaire vis--vis de ses clients et partenaires dans le secteur de la distribution informatique et accompagner les clients avec des solutions et des approvisionnements responsables et une gestion des Dchets dEquipements Electriques et Electroniques (DEEE).


Capital humain, implication, innovation se conjuguent donc chez LNA avec un engagement responsable et environnemental dans une dmarche damlioration continue permettant de rpondre aux projets les plus labors de nos clients grand-compte.
Fort de ses dveloppements prometteurs, LNA peut annoncer un chiffre daffaires 2009 de 60 millions dEuros en croissance de 20% par rapport  2008 qui tait dj en hausse de 40%, rsultat net positif sur lexercice et la poursuite le sa croissance rentable sur 2010.

Thierry Martin, Prsident de LNA a dclar :  _LNA est une socit de service tourne vers le client, cela signifie que notre proccupation premire est de proposer  nos clients une coute, du conseil et des solutions innovantes performantes et adaptes  leurs projets. LNA a galement dans son ADN le respect, respect des hommes et de lthique mais galement respect de lenvironnement ; cest pourquoi nous prconisons et privilgions les solutions et infrastructures informatiques limitant au maximum leur empreinte environnementale_. 



*A propos de LNA* - www.lna.fr
LNA, Large Network Administration, Socit de Service et Distribution Informatique
Cration : 1995
Chiffre daffaires 2009 : 60 M (+20% par rapport  2008)
+ de 450 marques pour 450 000 rfrences
Clientle : 55% dentreprises publiques et 45% dentreprises prives
Quelques rfrences : UGAP, Socit Gnrale, Crdit Agricole, GDF-SUEZ, Arianespace, Total, CSSI, TF1, Ministre de la culture
LNA GROUPE  77/79 rue Marcel Dassault  92100 Boulogne Billancourt

----------

